# Webanalyse



## fantastica (7. Oktober 2003)

brauche dringend Hilfe, es handelt sich um meine projektarbeit in meinem praktikum.es geht dabei um webstatistik. wer kann mir infos geben über welche grundlagen webstatistik erfolgt, also genauer beschreiben z.b. login file, cookies,java script..und was davon zu befürworten ist und warum. dann meine nächste frage ist ob ein ASP Modell oder Software auf eigenem server, und zu den beiden möglichkeiten jeweils die Vor und Nachteile...wer kann mir helfen...bitte ...bitte....wir nutzen einene IIS server und win2000..weiss im moment echt nicht wo ich beginne soll :-(( zumal mir hier im betrieb kein mensch  hilft ,...soll nicht jammernd rüberkommen aber weiss einfach nicht weiter


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Oktober 2003)

Fangen wir mal ganz einfach an.
Es gibt ein paar grundlegende Dinge über Webstatistiken:
Die unterste Ebene ist das Logsystem des Servers. Sprich: Ein HTTP-Server sollte alles nötige in einer Logdatei speichern, welche man mit einem Analyseprogramm in lesbarere, übersichtlichere Form bringen kann. In diesem Fall kann z. B. ein Surfer nicht viel gegen das Speichern der richtigen Daten tun, außer vielleicht einen anonymen Proxy zu verwenden. Diese Webstatistik funktioniert nicht global, sondern nur lokal auf dem Server, wo darauf zugegriffen wird.

Cookies sind leider sehr schlecht angesehen, obwohl die Idee der Cookies sehr gut war. Netscape hatte damals leider "vergessen" den Benutzern zu sagen, das sie das in den Browser eingebaut hatten. Cookies kann man im Browser leicht abschalten. Weswegen es nicht als vertrauenswürdig angesehen werden dürfte, denn Cookies kann man manipulieren. Andererseits kann man damit auch globale Statistiken erstellen. Obwohl Cookies nur von dem Server gelesen werden können, die sie erstellt haben, kann man in einem Verbund von zusammenarbeitenden Servern (Netzwerk) das Verhalten eines ahnungslosen Surfers nachverfolgen. Dazu wird in den betreffend Seiten einer Website einer Verbindung zum Server hergestellt, der die Cookies schreibt und liest. Egal wohin man surft, wer zu diesem "Datensammel"-Netzwerk gehört, sorgt dafür das der Surfer mit dem "Cookie-Server" verbunden wird - meistens unbemerkt.

Java-Script an sich ist nur ein Mittel zum Zweck. Mit Java-Script an sich kann man keine Statistiken erstellen, sondern höchstens die nötigen Funktionen aufrufen.

In Communities z. B. kann man Statistiken über die User erstellen. Das funktioniert aber in Zusammenarbeit über Registrierung, Authentifikation und Datenspeicherung (Cookies), bzw. Sessionmanagement (managed alles der Server / oder unter verwendung von Cookies).

Wie Du siehst, braucht man für verschiedene Statistiken auch verschiedene System um ein Log zu generieren.

Befürworten kann man eigentlich alles. Ein Log an sich ist keine Schlechte sache. Genauso wie andere Datensammlungen.
Verwerflich ist nur die Speicherung OHNE Kenntnis des Benutzers - zu Zwecken, welche den "Verkauf" oder "Handel" der Benutzerdaten voraussetzen.

Das ein Server die Daten automatisch ohne Wissen eines Benutzers logt, ist an sich nicht automatisch verwerflich. Mit den Daten kann man als positives Beispiel auf die Benutzer eingehen und Dienste verbessern. "Wohin surfen meine Besucher am liebsten hin? Was kann ich ausbauen und was ist nicht so beliebt, damit ich es verbessern oder gleich weglassen kann?" Für den Handel im Web ist Datenspeicherung unerläßlich. Schon alleine, damit eine simple Bestellung auch bei einem zuhause ankommt 

Ich glaube ich schweife ab  Sorry!



> ob ein ASP Modell oder Software auf eigenem server


Hmm.. ich verstehe nicht was Du meinst.
ASP kann doch auch Software auf eigenem Server sein ...


----------

